# Ripfast



## jt_222

Hi was wondering if anyone had ever tried any ripfast products.I have been recommended them but they are very expensive.


----------



## Lorian

Man are they really still going!?

I'd save your money and buy more food  If you are going to buy supps then a quality protein powder and some Creatine would be good choices.



L


----------



## Captain Hero

Ive heard they are a rip off company mate, theyre marketing stratagies are specifically aimed at like teens and that and theyre supps (if you manage to ever get them on order) are meant to be ****e. But generally they are just meant to rip people off,l i cant understand how they are able to advertise a product and rip people off either.


----------



## Truewarrior1

they are indeed a rip off company.


----------



## jt_222

Cheers for the advice.Think i'll steer clear of them.


----------



## Jock

I heard they were getting sued or somethin, definitley stay away from them..


----------



## SD

If they are the ones with 'The Hulk' on their packaging yes they are getting sued, for mis labelling.

SD


----------



## 3752

i found this on the internet...

http://www.supplemen****chdog.com/ripfast.shtml


----------



## Truewarrior1

lol it sensored TW4T!

supplement watchdog. put em together.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

There was a pullout catalog for them in this months menshealth, looks like they are selling pro-hormones now - without any warning about side effects or pct. I think basically they sell OK products but are very overpriced and write untrue things in their advertising to cash in on your greed/willingness to believe the impossible.

I was however recently impressed by a maximuscle pull out advert, alough I know their products ar eoften over priced, this advert was one of the most honest things I've ever seen from a suppliment company, it said explicitly that diet is the most important thing in bodybuilding and that suppliments only really have a place after diet and training are sorted, it said that the only thing the average person looking to gain strength and size really needs is creatine and possibly protien powders, anything else was a waste of money for the average non athlete.


----------



## Captain Hero

Gridlock said:


> There was a pullout catalog for them in this months menshealth, looks like they are selling pro-hormones now - without any warning about side effects or pct. I think basically they sell OK products but are very overpriced and write untrue things in their advertising to cash in on your greed/willingness to believe the impossible.
> 
> I was however recently impressed by a maximuscle pull out advert, alough I know their products ar eoften over priced, this advert was one of the most honest things I've ever seen from a suppliment company, it said explicitly that diet is the most important thing in bodybuilding and that suppliments only really have a place after diet and training are sorted, it said that the only thing the average person looking to gain strength and size really needs is creatine and possibly protien powders, anything else was a waste of money for the average non athlete.


wow that is honest for a supplement company to actually come out and say that. ****es me off that companies like Ripfast can get away with this kinda thing and rip off so many people who are just looking to build muscle. Its hard enough without people playin you like a sucka! :gun:


----------

